# Funzionamento UPS (come cercarlo)

## g3Ko

Scusate il topic contorto... Sono in cerca di un UPS che mi permetta di eseguire lo spegnimento di un server Gentoo Hardened e che supporti un carico massimo di 240W. Il mio dubbio sorge nel metodo e negli strumenti disponibili per eseguire questo shutdown: ho visto sul sito di  APC che tutti gli UPS hanno collegamento seriale/USB, ma non tutti quelli che hanno questa entrata dichiarano (a detta dei venditori) la possibilità di eseguire lo shutdown. Per esempio: per le mie esigenze ho visto che questo UPS ha porte seriali, 330w di potenza d'uscita, un buon livello di sopportazione alla sovratensione (420 joule) e protezione linea telefonica, ma questo rivenditore dice che non supporta lo spegnimento automatico. C'è forse differenza tra la capacità dell'UPS di spegnere un computer, dalla capacità del computer di riconoscere quando spegnersi?

Secondariamente mi confonde non poco l'immagine del retro UPS, dove per "serial Port" si vede una RJ-45: esistono adattatori ad USB, oppure collego la data-port alla scheda di rete del server (dedicata o ad uno swith?)?

In ultima (prometto mi fermo qui): l'UPS in questione con la sua "Approsimazione a gradini ad una sinusoide" soddisfa il famoso suggerimento dato da X-Drum riguardo il PFC?

Vi sarei molto grato se mi poteste schiarire le idee, ed eventualmente se qualcuno ha la possibilità, di darmi qualche suggeriento in tema di modelli.

Grazie

–MicheleLast edited by g3Ko on Fri Aug 20, 2010 9:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Probabilmente non è proprio quello che cerchi, ma in un'altro post se ne è parlato, probabilmente ti sarà d'aiuto link

----------

## g3Ko

 *ago wrote:*   

> Probabilmente non è proprio quello che cerchi, ma in un'altro post se ne è parlato, probabilmente ti sarà d'aiuto link

 Grazie per la tempestiva risposta ago, ma come hai giustamente pensato, non è proprio cio che cercavo, mi spiego: so che apcupsd svolge tutto cio che serve, ma le mie domande erano piu di tipo hardware, per non comprare "pan per focaccia"  :Wink: 

–Michele

----------

## Zizo

Non mi convince un gran che quel ups, per diverse ragioni, soprattutto se va ad alimentare un server.

Come prima cosa e come immaginavi la forma d'onda in uscita non è sinusoidale (sinewave/pure sinewave), il che spesso comporta una rottura dell'alimentatore.

Per quanto riguarda invece l'interfaccia seriale riassumo cosa ho trovato in rete: in pratica esistono cavi RJ-45/Seriale, ma sembra non essere venduto con l'ups (vedi la documentazione. Forse non supportato?), al contrario del cavo RJ-45/Usb che invece è incluso. Detto questo penso quindi possa essere veritiero quello che alcuni riferiscono: il cavo è appunto solo usb, e dei driver appositi (immagino solo per windows) generano una interfaccia seriale virtuale.

A rafforzare l'idea è il fatto che tutti gli ups che supportano usb e seriale hanno la dicitura "USB & Serial".

Per quanto riguarda linux ho sempre avuto l'impressione che fosse il demone apcupsd a gestire il tutto, basandosi sui valori che fornisce l'ups.

Un consiglio personale: apc è un'ottima azienda, con prodotti di qualità e un ottima assistenza. Per ottima intendo che se chiami il numero verde reperibile dalla pagina dei contatti c'è la possibilità che ti inviino l'ups per fartelo provare. Tutto a loro spese. Almeno questo è quello che è successo con me, con l'unica differenza che io ero già cliente apc.

----------

## g3Ko

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> Non mi convince un gran che quel ups, per diverse ragioni, soprattutto se va ad alimentare un server.
> 
> Come prima cosa e come immaginavi la forma d'onda in uscita non è sinusoidale (sinewave/pure sinewave), il che spesso comporta una rottura dell'alimentatore.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda invece l'interfaccia seriale riassumo cosa ho trovato in rete: in pratica esistono cavi RJ-45/Seriale, ma sembra non essere venduto con l'ups (vedi la documentazione. Forse non supportato?), al contrario del cavo RJ-45/Usb che invece è incluso. Detto questo penso quindi possa essere veritiero quello che alcuni riferiscono: il cavo è appunto solo usb, e dei driver appositi (immagino solo per windows) generano una interfaccia seriale virtuale.
> ...

 

Grazie Zizo, sopratutto per la chicca finale  :Wink:  anch'io ho avuto il dubbio che una USB non sia molto ben vista da un kernel hardened, anche se compilati i relativi moduli: forse una seriale originale è meglio implementata. Grazie per la conferma sulla forma d'uscita dell'onda. Ora però il problema sta nel trovarne uno che corrisponda alle esigenze. Riguardo la chicca: tu che tipo di cliente sei? Mi spiego: se sei un business che gli fà fatturare qualche migliaio di €/anno, ci credo che te lo fanno provare, ma a me singolo privato pensi sia fattibile? Comunque ora li chiamo  :Smile: 

–Mic

----------

## Zizo

Avevo solo comprato un "SUA1000XLI" per uso desktop, che viene comunque sui 600 euro, almeno al tempo quella era la cifra, ora penso sia calata un po'. Nulla paragonato ai fratelli maggiori per server che vengono tranquillamente 2000 euro ciascuno.

Li avevo contattati perché a mio parere l'ups faceva troppo rumore per via di una ventola. Me ne hanno mandato uno in visione, nuovo, solo per farmi vedere che tutti di quel modello ce l'hanno, e mi hanno detto che potevo tenerlo tutto il tempo che ritenevo necessario.

Ripensandoci è semplicemente incredibile  :Smile: 

----------

## g3Ko

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> Avevo solo comprato un "SUA1000XLI" per uso desktop, che viene comunque sui 600 euro, almeno al tempo quella era la cifra, ora penso sia calata un po'. Nulla paragonato ai fratelli maggiori per server che vengono tranquillamente 2000 euro ciascuno.
> 
> Li avevo contattati perché a mio parere l'ups faceva troppo rumore per via di una ventola. Me ne hanno mandato uno in visione, nuovo, solo per farmi vedere che tutti di quel modello ce l'hanno, e mi hanno detto che potevo tenerlo tutto il tempo che ritenevo necessario.
> 
> Ripensandoci è semplicemente incredibile 

 Concordo Zizo, sono senza parole   :Shocked: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Io non ho avuto problemi a montare un UPS della APC su un server con kernel hardened.

A casa ho sempre un UPS della APC ed è uno spettacolo .

 *g3Ko wrote:*   

> C'è forse differenza tra la capacità dell'UPS di spegnere un computer, dalla capacità del computer di riconoscere quando spegnersi?
> 
> 

 Eh, sì. A quanto ne so io, e per come funziona il mio UPS (poi per altri non saprei), non è l'UPS che è in grado di spegnere il computer, ma il demone apcupsd che in base ai valori che gli manda l'UPS decide cosa fare, ovvero se dovesse mancare la corrente per più di X minuti, provvede lui (il demone) a fare lo shutdown. *g3Ko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondariamente mi confonde non poco l'immagine del retro UPS, dove per "serial Port" si vede una RJ-45: esistono adattatori ad USB, oppure collego la data-port alla scheda di rete del server (dedicata o ad uno swith?)?
> 
> 

 È una porta seriale, trasformata in RJ-45. Questo non vuol dire che la devi collegare ad uno switch. Ci sono cascato anche io quando l'ho vista, ma è diversa dal plug rj45 (mi pare abbia un dentino in più). Infatti, in dotazione con l'UPS c'è un cavo che da un lato ha la presa seriale/rj45 e dall'altra quella USB. Fra l'altro è pure un cavo che a comprarlo singolarmente costa un occhio della testa. Quindi niente, lo prendi e lo colleghi alla porta USB del Server. *g3Ko wrote:*   

> darmi qualche suggeriento in tema di modelli.

 

Quello che ti ho detto va bene. Forse per un server hai bisogno di più Watt, ma l'RS-800VA, è già un ottimo prodotto.

----------

## mrfree

Io utilizzo NUT per la "gestione" dell'UPS

```
sys-power/nut
```

----------

